# Do two kittens/cats require two litter boxes?



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

Do two kittens/cats require two litter boxes?

I bought two giant sized litter boxes for two incoming kittens. The size makes just one of them look like overkill, and two even moreso. 

The incoming kittens are both maine coons. One of the breeders says it's best to get the biggest size of litter box available because when they grow up, it will be the best size for them.

With two litter boxes available, will each kitten will use her own specific litter box, and not the other one?

Or will both kittens use both litter boxes?

Are there any disadvantages to using only one litter box for two kittens/cats?


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Really, one litter box for 2 cats is fine. Sounds roomy. Just clean it a.m. & p.m. & add more litter as needed; clean thoroughly a couple times a year. If you can't take the second one back, just store it in garage or something. No reason to do two. I had two cats for years that weren't even littermates & it was fine. I would try to have a hood on it (can buy separately just to cut down on litter being tossed) as long as neither seems shy about the hood.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I heard you're always supposed to have at _least_ one box per cat. Paizly won't share with Nebbie, so I need two. 
Also, if you have a multi-story house, get a box for each level, so they don't have to hurry up or down stairs to make it to the potty. Cats don't really think ahead about that thing


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

p.s. both cats will use both boxes if you have two.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

One litter box for both is fine. They'll have to get used to using the same litter box anyway if they are going to grow up together. 
I think that if we share the toilet with other people, It should be perfectly fine to share a litter box.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

While everyone can give you their opinion on how many boxes you'll need, the reality is that it is up to the cats. The recommended number is "number of cats plus one", so for two cats, the recommended number is 3. But....Some do fine with one box, some want two, some want 3. Some will each claim a box as theirs and never use the others, some will use two boxes interchangeably. And some will even use one for pee and the other for poop. 

I don't know how old these kittens are and how big your house is....Holly was 12 weeks when I got her and she didn't understand that she needed to go upstairs for the box till she was about 15-16 weeks. So I had a box on both floors. If the kittens are less than 10 weeks you may need to have a box in whatever room they're in as they may not get that they need to go to the next room.

As they grow you can test out different strategies and you may find that it changes over time. For example, two kittens/teens/young adults may do fine with one box. Then they reach age 2-3 which is the timeframe where dominance and 'alpha cat' start to become important to them. And you may find that one doesn't let the other use the box, so you have to add a second one because the dominant cat can't guard two boxes at once. 

Oh...and if you haven't read Cat vs Cat yet, it will really help you understand some of the challenges of a multi cat household. Highly recommend that you get it.


----------



## Gnotes (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought an extra litter box for new kitten, but now I am finding that he prefers to use the one grown cat uses. I am thrilled, because two litter boxes are more work, and take up more room. 

I am going to keep them both available for at least a month, and see what happens. 

But, really, I am surprised that both are using the same one.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

gracenote said:


> I bought an extra litter box for new kitten, but now I am finding that he prefers to use the one grown cat uses. I am thrilled, because two litter boxes are more work, and take up more room.


Yup, Agate did that. I had a little box for him in his cage... but he always went to use the "big kitty" box, instead. So I finally just got rid of the little one. His sister, Tourmaline, would use either one at random.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

2 cats 1 box, scooped AM and PM.

We used to have 2 when we first adopted the 2nd one, but then they both end up using the same one so we might as well have just one!


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

For Sherlock and Pearl I have two downstairs and one upstairs. One of the ones downstairs they barely use, and it's usually just to pee in. Sasha is in the bathroom by herself and she has her own litterbox in there. Pearl and Sherlock tend to tussle every now and then so I figured it'd be good to follow that one box per cat plus one rule in case one decided to bully the other out of a spot. So far it has worked out fine.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I actually follow the number of cats + 1 rule - 5 boxes for 4 cats. I have one at the bottom of the stairs that lead to the basement. I used to have two there but moved one when the new roomie moved in down there. I honestly don't remember the last time I even checked the box... the last few times it was not used but since he has dogs only two cats go down there and not often.

I had the other 4 in one closet in the extra room that is pretty much devoted to the cats. They have most of theirs toys, cat tree and food in there. I have since moved one into my bedroom where I am keeping one cat apart from the others. I eventually plan on having it OUT as quickly as possible.

I also admit that I do not scoop as often as I should. Have gotten better about doing it once a day but sometimes its more like every other day. There always seems to be one box that has MUCH more in it than the others though.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

We have two for two cats. They almost always use the one in the living room unless I am in my bedroom, which is where the second one is (Nutmeg likes an audience). With a two bedroom apartment, there isn't a lot of room for two, so we will probably get rid of the second one since they rarely even use it. I would keep the two out until you know what they are going to do.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have three for four cats. They use the one next to my computer the most because it can be used without the twins being ambushed. It's the "safe" litter box.


----------

